# [JabirOS] Error while boot custom ISO image



## prp-e (Jul 3, 2013)

Hi. 

I've compiled FreeBSD from sources (with this script: https://github.com/prp-e/JabirOS-compile) and _the_ compile process was done successfully, but when I boot _the_ ISO on VirtualBox, I get this error_*:*_


----------



## prp-e (Jul 3, 2013)

_The_ previous error has been solved. but _there is a_ new error*:*


----------



## SirDice (Jul 3, 2013)

Although JabirOS is based on FreeBSD we can't really help you with it. There's no way for us to know what they modified.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 3, 2013)

You should ask for support at their own community, really: http://forums.jabirproject.org/. Looks like I need to update my 'derivatives list' ..


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 3, 2013)

There you go:

Topics about PC-BSD, DesktopBSD, FreeNAS, NAS4Free, m0N0WALL, pfSense, ArchBSD, kFreeBSD, and JabirOS.


----------



## prp-e (Jul 4, 2013)

I'm the founder of JabirOS. It's modified like FreeBSD and no real difference between JabirOS and FreeBSD. But I think it's better to find a way to solve the problem.


----------



## NuLL3rr0r (Jul 4, 2013)

When you create a new VM for FreeBSD in VirtualBox with the default settings, sometimes it refuse to boot. But it has an easy fix. You should set the following values and it boots and works as expected. Unless, You have changed the VM default settings, or, changed something in the FreeBSD bootloader's source code.

VM Settings > System > Motherboard > Chipset > ICH9
VM Settings > Storage > Attributes > Type > ICH6


----------



## prp-e (Jul 4, 2013)

NuLL3rr0r said:
			
		

> When you create a new VM for FreeBSD in VirtualBox with the default settings, sometimes it refuse to boot. But it has an easy fix. You should set the following values and it boots and works as expected. Unless, You have changed the VM default settings, or, changed something in the FreeBSD bootloader's source code.
> 
> VM Settings > System > Motherboard > Chipset > ICH9
> VM Settings > Storage > Attributes > Type > ICH6


I did these configurations but it seems I need check source code


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jul 5, 2013)

prp-e said:
			
		

> I'm the founder of JabirOS. It's modified like FreeBSD and no real difference between JabirOS and FreeBSD. But I think it's better to find a way to solve the problem.



'No real difference' does not mean a lot. You altered it, you re-released it, and no one knows why or how; so you should at least support it. For all we know, your own modifications caused these errors, and we can't solve them.


----------



## kpa (Jul 5, 2013)

I'm repeating here my opinion about your work which is that it should be contributed to for example PC-BSD instead of trying to create a custom version FreeBSD. From the looks of it you don't yet have what it takes to develop a full operating system, don't take this too personally.


----------



## prp-e (Jul 5, 2013)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> 'No real difference' does not mean a lot. You altered it, you re-released it, and no one knows why or how; so you should at least support it. For all we know, your own modifications caused these errors, and we can't solve them.


Ok. I guess that I found problem


----------

